# Hello to the Diabetic Massive!



## Mojo (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello all,

My colleague "flashed" this website to me and I thought: "what a brilliant idea!".

My name is Mo, I'm a Dietitan that works with kids, teens and adults. I have been reading other people's blogs because I think it's important to get a better understanding about the real issues that diabetic face.

What I have seen so far has been a real eye-opener and very inspiring. Well done to those who constructed this website! 

I'm volunteering for a Diabetes UK childrens holiday next month - really looking forward to it!!

Best wishes,

Mo


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Mojo, welcome to the forum! Nice to have a dietician on board!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 8, 2009)

welcome to the forum. Nice to see a professional reading the expereinces of people living day to day with this condition. 

I had some fantastic support from my dietician a few years ago, she really went out of her way and did more than she had to for me.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

hi mojo nice to see you a warm welcome from me


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Mojo


----------



## Mand (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome Mojo.


----------



## aymes (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome, fantstic to see someone from 'the other side' of things on here!


----------



## runner (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Mo, welcome to the forums and glad you found them a useful insight!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome Mojo! It is very nice that you have identified yourself and made yourself a member, I always wonder what people 'pass through' for a read that dont join out of the professional community?! Really nice to have you on board x


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow how great a caring professional. I think they Children in your area are very lucky!

Welcome onboard. 

Julie x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Mojo,

Welcome to the forum..looking forward to reading your posts

Heidi


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Mojo,

Welcome to the forum - it's nice to see a HCP getting involved in our discussions 

NiVZ


----------

